# display switches off and on just for a second or so...



## evil_maverick (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey...
i am having a queer problem..
my computer is hooked up to my samsung led tv via a hdmi cable..
the display turns off and on on its own once in a while for a second or two..
what could be the problem??
i have used the same hdmi cable else where and there are no probs...
my config :
MOBO - ASUS M5A97 LE R2.0
GPU - XFX R9280X
RAM - 8GB KINGSTON 1600  HYPERX BLU
HDD - 500 GB WD CAVIER BLUE

PLZ help!!


----------



## Vyom (Jan 5, 2014)

Happens to my recently built Core i5 system.
I have a Dell 19" monitor attached to it. Sometimes displays goes off for a sec and then turns back on.

If my past experience (when I used to have a Pen 4 system) is to be considered, it's not a good sign. And usually means that Motherboard is going to go kaput soon. The reason for this the repair guy used to say is moisture which damages some capacitors.

I have kept my fingers crossed.


----------



## evil_maverick (Jan 5, 2014)

hmm...but I ran furmark no.probs..fully stressed my system


----------



## icebags (Jan 6, 2014)

this is happening to me also, for a year. happens when any other device - tv/fan/tube/else is switched on or off, because of the little voltage fluctuation that occurs during switching. 

i think somewhere some capacitor probably isn't working as it should, it could be either of psu/mobo/gfx card or the monitor itself. or it could be windows 8 issue, not sure.

what brands of those components u people are using ? mine are corsair gs600/asus g41 mobo/evga 560/dell 24" - anything there seems common with what u ppl have ?


----------



## evil_maverick (Jan 6, 2014)

icebags said:


> this is happening to me also, for a year. happens when any other device - tv/fan/tube/else is switched on or off, because of the little voltage fluctuation that occurs during switching.
> 
> i think somewhere some capacitor probably isn't working as it should, it could be either of psu/mobo/gfx card or the monitor itself. or it could be windows 8 issue, not sure.
> 
> what brands of those components u people are using ? mine are corsair gs600/asus g41 mobo/evga 560/dell 24" - anything there seems common with what u ppl have ?



hhholy c**p!! you are right!!!!!!!
i jus switched on the fan and the display just went booom!! off and on!! 
my config : 
MOBO - ASUS M5A97 LE R2.0
GPU - XFX R9280X
RAM - 8GB KINGSTON 1600 HYPERX BLU
HDD - 500 GB WD CAVIER BLUE
PSU : Seasonic eco 600....
what could be the root of the prob??
btw is your connection properly earthed??
btw hv a look at this :
*www.tomshardware.com/forum/385710-33-monitor-blinks-turning-lights
and does it always happen??
coz i turned on the fan for the first time it happened ,,but aft tat...its ok...i mean nothins happenin..


----------



## PratikV (Jan 6, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Happens to my recently built Core i5 system.
> I have a Dell 19" monitor attached to it. Sometimes displays goes off for a sec and then turns back on.
> 
> If my past experience (when I used to have a Pen 4 system) is to be considered, it's not a good sign. And usually means that Motherboard is going to go kaput soon. The reason for this the repair guy used to say is moisture which damages some capacitors.
> ...



Holy ***.. Same happened to me i have same i5 Rig.... 
as well as R9 280x..... but my problem was due to the game itself, while playing a game the display went off for 2 sec and came back on showing AMD Display driver has been recovered. but when i stopped playing that game it never happened to me....


----------



## aniket.cain (Jan 6, 2014)

I had been facing this issue for some time with my Dell monitor connected to the laptop via HDMI. Whenever I switched off/on anything in my room, the display went off for a second.

Then I got a UPS and connected the monitor, the speakers and the wi-fi router to it, and everything has been working fine since then.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 6, 2014)

Its just earthing problem. Sometimes everything in the cabby also gets fried.


----------



## evil_maverick (Jan 6, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Its just earthing problem. Sometimes everything in the cabby also gets fried.



Does seem like an earthing prob!!
called up my electrician tomorrow!!
hope he can get it fixed!!


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 6, 2014)

Simple
Change the hdmi cable with a high quality one and viola problem solved

Happened with cheap hdmi cable that came with Airtel HD and when any electric device it's switched on it Goes blank for 5 seconds


----------



## evil_maverick (Jan 6, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> Simple
> Change the hdmi cable with a high quality one and viola problem solved
> 
> Happened with cheap hdmi cable that came with Airtel HD and when any electric device it's switched on it Goes blank for 5 seconds



but I used the same cable with my lappy and it was fine...


----------



## icebags (Jan 6, 2014)

evil_maverick said:


> hhholy c**p!! you are right!!!!!!!
> i jus switched on the fan and the display just went booom!! off and on!!
> my config :
> MOBO - ASUS M5A97 LE R2.0
> ...



thanks for the link. i am using a cheap hdmi cable, cause monitor doesn't have dvi port, even though i have those from my old monitor.

may be due to the cheap cable, not sure. are u all using cheap cable too ? (we don't have any earthing prob, earthing is ok)


----------



## evil_maverick (Jan 6, 2014)

icebags said:


> thanks for the link. i am using a cheap hdmi cable, cause monitor doesn't have dvi port, even though i have those from my old monitor.
> 
> may be due to the cheap cable, not sure. are u all using cheap cable too ? (we don't have any earthing prob, earthing is ok)



me using 200 buck ka cable..define a "good" cable....


----------



## icebags (Jan 6, 2014)

200 buck clable is most probably cheap chinese unbranded cable. that can not be good cable.


----------



## evil_maverick (Jan 6, 2014)

icebags said:


> 200 buck clable is most probably cheap chinese unbranded cable. that can not be good cable.



so which cable to buy? plz suggest..


----------



## icebags (Jan 6, 2014)

idk, let others recommend. but it may be good cable, if these flipkart reviews are legit, and these ppl are actually using this cable without any issue..... (however, u need to check the hdmi port types u need - mine uses mini hdmi to hdmi cable -etc)

DigiFlip HC001 A to A Gaming HDMI Cable - DigiFlip: Flipkart.com


----------



## evil_maverick (Jan 7, 2014)

what about this 
*www.flipkart.com/prolink-hdmi-1-4v...r=search&pageNum=1#product-review-collapsible


----------



## icebags (Jan 7, 2014)

HDMI cable buying guide | TV and Home Theater - CNET Reviews


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 7, 2014)

evil_maverick said:


> so which cable to buy? plz suggest..



not like that...
 a bad cable you have has improper sheilding thats why it is picking interference from nearby high voltage wires(230v ac) and disrupts the digital signal and we get a blank screen
*
change cable this is the sure solution and nothing related to earthing.*

i too use a 200rs cable but it is a good one,
recently gor a 10m hdmi 1.4v cable and no issues, because it is a good cable.

only what you can do is try all the cables you have...


----------



## evil_maverick (Jan 7, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> not like that...
> a bad cable you have has improper sheilding thats why it is picking interference from nearby high voltage wires(230v ac) and disrupts the digital signal and we get a blank screen
> *
> change cable this is the sure solution and nothing related to earthing.*
> ...



ook..so I will try using my frens hdmi cable..and c if it helps or not..and I also got the earthing in my apartment chkd today, and its not working..


----------



## evil_maverick (Jan 7, 2014)

I also tried hooking up a wire to the computer and putting the other end of wire in the wall with a nail..but tat didn help either..still got current running thru the cabinet..


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 7, 2014)

are you getting shock when you touch cabby?
then it is sure a earthing problem...

that "wall" will not be a good source(maybe the nail didnt conduct properly...) to bring the cabinet volatge to a neutral level...
cal your electrician, he will check if there is earth wire in your switch board and check with a incandiscent bulb if it is working or not.

*or else get a new earthing done(hole in earth and copper wire, blah blah...)*
many be the apartment should do for you if youre rented... its their responsibility
earth failing could be hazardous in some places(washing machine?)


----------



## icebags (Jan 7, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> not like that...
> a bad cable you have has improper sheilding thats why it is picking interference from nearby high voltage wires(230v ac) and disrupts the digital signal and we get a blank screen
> *
> change cable this is the sure solution and nothing related to earthing.*
> ...



what cable u bought ?


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 7, 2014)

icebags said:


> what cable u bought ?



weill i have 5 hdmi cables now...
2- the ones with that *cool-looking* fiber/plasctic wound on the plastic pipe(which covers the bare wires) are performing well.
2- oridnary black cable one is performing bad (sreen blanks if anything in the house is swiched on.)
1- got a 10m just 2 days back.(whith that cool looking thingy and it is also good.)

these are based on my experience, i dont say that the cool looking cables are extremely good approved cables.


----------



## evil_maverick (Jan 8, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> are you getting shock when you touch cabby?
> then it is sure a earthing problem...
> 
> that "wall" will not be a good source(maybe the nail didnt conduct properly...) to bring the cabinet volatge to a neutral level...
> ...



if there is current running thru the cabby does it mean current leakage / a faulty smps? ?


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 8, 2014)

evil_maverick said:


> if there is current running thru the cabby does it mean current leakage / a faulty smps? ?



no all computer have some current flowing like that...
even my corsair(x2) and a zebronics(x3) one did the same


----------



## evil_maverick (Jan 8, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> no all computer have some current flowing like that...
> even my corsair(x2) and a zebronics(x3) one did the same



good to know that..feeling quite relaxed now..


----------



## icebags (Jan 8, 2014)

^ let us know result when u try friend's cord.....


----------



## evil_maverick (Jan 15, 2014)

oook....so.... got the earthing prob fixed....but the flickering problem still persists....
ordering a belkin cable online.....hope this fixes the issue....
and hope the g.card or any other component of the desktop isnt faulty......


----------



## Ajnas123 (Jan 15, 2014)

I had the same problem at home with a dell monitor. We swapped hdmi cable with dvi and problem was solved..

The funniest thing is...
My friend works in an mobile app development company as a UI designer.
The designer group sits in a common area and using 24" dell monitors...
They have switches for lights...
And the same flickering happens on most of their monitors if someone turns on/off the switches..


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 16, 2014)

even when i game on my LED tv (may it be ps3 or pc) with any cable branded or cheap one i get flickers/interruptions on the screen when someone tunrs the fan on/off or changes the speed or even if someone rings the bell...i dont think its a hdmi cable issuse


----------



## evil_maverick (Jan 17, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> even when i game on my LED tv (may it be ps3 or pc) with any cable branded or cheap one i get flickers/interruptions on the screen when someone tunrs the fan on/off or changes the speed or even if someone rings the bell...i dont think its a hdmi cable issuse


Than what is it??????? 
& is your setup connected through a spike guard????


----------



## evil_maverick (Jan 27, 2014)

atlast prob solved.....jus switched the hdmi cable to a belkin one...yeeeessss....


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 27, 2014)

Ajnas123 said:


> I had the same problem at home with a dell monitor. We swapped hdmi cable with dvi and problem was solved..
> 
> The funniest thing is...
> My friend works in an mobile app development company as a UI designer.
> ...



Yes same in my case just swapped with a DVI cable the problem was solved but later I bought a good Belkin HDMI for 1k and this time also the problem was solved.


----------



## evil_maverick (Jan 27, 2014)

me bought the cable for 580 frm flipkart...:thumbup:


----------



## icebags (Jan 27, 2014)

congos, dont forget to paste a pic of the same in latest purchase thread.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 27, 2014)

well i was going to say something but the issue seems to have been resolved already.


----------



## evil_maverick (Jan 27, 2014)

Gollum said:


> well i was going to say something but the issue seems to have been resolved already.



plz do share...


----------



## evil_maverick (Jan 27, 2014)

Morale of the story.....cheap and best...well no...cheap is not always the best.....amen...


----------

